

Samsung releases new set of ads taking jabs at the iPhone 6 - lalmachado
http://9to5mac.com/2014/09/10/samsung-releases-new-set-of-ads-taking-jabs-at-the-iphone-6s-battery-screen-and-more/

======
lalmachado
Samsung still doesn't know how to advertise

